# Paint interior



## mastashea20 (Jan 3, 2011)

Ive been searching and everyone seems to suggest Krylon, but from other sites I heard go with SEM. I plan to only paint the under half of dash and center console. All which are plastic. 

Just a few questions should I go with SEM? 
What to sand it at? (gritt)(wet or dry) 
Any primer for SEM or is SEM not use any primer because the paint is a dye? 
Any clear coat? 


Thanks want to covnert my interior to all black. 

Am going to buy black door cards.


----------



## RacerX00 (Mar 18, 2011)

*interior paint*

NEVER USE KRYLON!!! 

that being said 

Used SEMS , I just too an all black door panel from the junk yard and paintd it to match my tan interior , no primer needed and my door panel which was muddy (literally muddy) looks like new 


wipe plastic down with a warm water and mild detergent soulution and dry througholy 

SEMS adhesion promoter ( if you dont use it you are asking for peeling paint ) 
FOLLOW DIRECTIONS!!!! to the letter! 

followed by SEMS (for me ) sandstone , or lt parchment (black for yours) 

you cant go wrong with SEMS it really is what the body shops use!


----------



## skip57 (Nov 7, 2008)

Panting plastic is a two stage process and cleaning is not counted and sanding will not help with adhesion. You need to talk to the paint supply house that the body shops use to get it right.


----------



## MKIIIislove (Jul 29, 2010)

SEMS makes vynal/plastic die. use light coats. i suggest putting the can in a cup on warm water first. the die lays down better warm but not hot!


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

I use PPG DBI interior basecoat at my shop. can mix any color i want and I have never had any peeling issues at all. my vinyl mk4 dash/door cards have been done for 2 years and are still perfect. plastic/vinyl parts are tough. its all about the proper prep and the right products.


----------



## Weegie5 (Sep 27, 2010)

*SEM products*

I painted black my sun visors, "oh sh!t handles", rearview mirror and mount, and the plastic piece at the top of my back hatch. Here are the steps I used:


Remove parts from car.
Liberally apply SEM Vinyl Prep.
Wait a few minutes.
Rinse & let dry.
Apply _several _light coats of SEM Color Coat Landau Black.
Allow to dry overnight.
Reinstall parts in car.

I'm very happy with the results. Even my mechanic, a VW specialist, was surprised how well they turned out.

Only bump in the road: keeping the "oh sh!t handles" in the "open" position while painting was a little tricky.


----------



## Weegie5 (Sep 27, 2010)

*RE: SEM products*

After going back to the painting supply house this morning, I realized the Vinyl Prep and paint I described above was fine for the sun visors, but it probably wasn't the best method for the "oh sh!t handles or the seat belt covers I did today.

The gentleman today suggested that I use the SEM Solve to initially clean any gunk/wax/grime off the plastic, then to use the Sand Free adhesion promoter. A spray can of each of those plus a couple spray cans of paint was ~$50.


----------



## Weegie5 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Color Coat*

If you end up using any SEM products, make sure to read/follow the steps outlined on their Technical Data Sheets. Here is the one for their Color Coat paints.

I would imagine other paint manufacturers have similar data sheets too.


----------



## BlackieChan (Jan 29, 2013)

sorry for bumping an old thread.

but when dying the dash, will using an armor all wipe take the dye off?

my drivers seat was repaired and dyed by the previous owner and when i used a wipe on it, it came off on my towel.


----------



## Gyakusetsu (May 17, 2013)

Sorry for bumping an old thread (again), but I am looking for a good paint for a subwoofer enclosure that will match my MKV Jetta's black plastic pieces in the trunk already. The company offered to put a fabric carpet that would "almost" match and I would like to simply paint it black like plastic instead for a more OEM stealthy look.

I was looking at this product: http://www.semproducts.com/product-catalog/specialty-products/trim-paint/euro-trim-black/

Anyone try it yet? I assume since it'll be a pre-primed surface, adhesion won't be a problem, but I want to be sure it matches the look of plastic as close as possible.


----------



## Gomboult (Aug 22, 2013)

THIS?



Gyakusetsu said:


> Sorry for bumping an old thread (again), but I am looking for a good paint for a subwoofer enclosure that will match my MKV Jetta's black plastic pieces in the trunk already. The company offered to put a fabric carpet that would "almost" match and I would like to simply paint it black like plastic instead for a more OEM stealthy look.
> 
> I was looking at this product: http://www.semproducts.com/product-catalog/specialty-products/trim-paint/euro-trim-black/
> 
> Anyone try it yet? I assume since it'll be a pre-primed surface, adhesion won't be a problem, but I want to be sure it matches the look of plastic as close as possible.


The photo of the bike may give you an idea of how likely it will match.


----------



## Gyakusetsu (May 17, 2013)

Gomboult said:


> THIS?
> 
> 
> 
> The photo of the bike may give you an idea of how likely it will match.


Looks like it'll work and look MUCH better than a giant subwoofer box in my trunk.


----------

